# اجدد صورتين من تصميمي



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2010)

​
_*يا رب الصور تعجبكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 فبراير 2010)

*حلوين بجد
تانى صورة حساها اكنها حقيقى
عايزين تصميمات تانى كتير 
ثانكس يا فنان​*


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2010)

انتا جاى تسئلنى دنا مدمنة البابا بس ممكن لو تقدر تبطى حركة البابا بس بامانة تسلم ايدك


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

حلوووووووين يا عيااااااااااااا

انا بحب الشغل الفني واليدوي

وشغلي فيه ..

اي بالرسم وخصوصاً الايقونات..

بحيك اخي عياد

الرب يباركك

ولا تحرمنا من الجديد

وتبقا ورينا

سلام المسيح


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2010)

*جميل يا عياد بجد

بس زى ما قالتلك ميرنا حاول تبطء رشم الصليب

بس فعلا بجد تحفه يا مان

ربنا يبارك موهبتك
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حلوين بجد
> تانى صورة حساها اكنها حقيقى
> عايزين تصميمات تانى كتير
> ثانكس يا فنان​*



_*بجد ميرسي علي التشجيع ده
وبعدين كده خلتيني فنان مره واحده 
يا سيتي ربنا يكرمك*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2010)

*جمال جدا يا عياد

وخاصة الصورة الاولى 

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> انتا جاى تسئلنى دنا مدمنة البابا بس ممكن لو تقدر تبطى حركة البابا بس بامانة تسلم ايدك



_*يا سيتي طالما الصوره عجباكي 
اعتبريها هديه 
وفعلا الصوره سريعه 
بس ساعتها الجهاز كان مهنج 
كنت فاكر الحركه مظبوطه 


وادي يا سيتي الصوره بعد التعديل 


*_​


----------



## طحبوش (12 فبراير 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا عياد و جميلة جدا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> حلوووووووين يا عيااااااااااااا
> 
> انا بحب الشغل الفني واليدوي
> 
> ...



_*ميرسي كليمو علي الكلمات الجميله 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
ويحميك*_​


----------



## النهيسى (12 فبراير 2010)

*بأمانه تصميمات 

رائعه و مميــــــــــــــــــزه

الرب يبارككم وينمى الموهبه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *جميل يا عياد بجد
> 
> بس زى ما قالتلك ميرنا حاول تبطء رشم الصليب
> 
> ...



_*ثانكي مينا 
وحصل يا معلمي واتعدلت 
وعدلت كمان صوره السيد المسيح
سرعت حركه الضوء شويه 
شوف كده



*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

*حاجه جميله بجد يا عياد
وحشتنا حاجاتك الحلوه دى 
سلم ايدك *


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 فبراير 2010)

روعة روعة بجد يا عياد 
ميرسى لك كتير تصاميم جميلة اوى
يارب تنزل المزيد


----------



## Coptic Man (12 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا اخي الحبيب عياد

صورتين روووووعة بجد اقل كلمة عليهم​


----------



## vetaa (13 فبراير 2010)

*حلوووووووين بجد برافو عليك
اخيرا ظهرت تانى يا استاذ ديزاينر

مستنين الجديد والجديد
خلصت امتحانات بقى ومفيش دلع هههه
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 فبراير 2010)

*واااااو 
حقيقى حلوين خالص
تسلم ايديك
وفى انتظار المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ايــــدك عياد الاتنين احلى من بعض


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2010)

*الصورتين روعة يا عياد 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2010)

فى منتهى الجمال يا عياد
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وينمى موهبتك​


----------



## ميرنا (13 فبراير 2010)

يلهوى فظيعة فظيعة يعنى


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2010)

*جاامدين يا باشا تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## emadramzyaiad (14 فبراير 2010)

جميل بجد وخصوصا بعد التعديل​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 فبراير 2011)

حركة ايد البابا كيرلس سريعة شوية بس عامة الله ينور​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حركة ايد البابا كيرلس سريعة شوية بس عامة الله ينور​



دوسي بنزين شويه 

وانزلي كام مشاركه كده 
عتلاجي الاتنين اتعدلوا 
ميرسي يا خالتي :smil15:


----------



## رشا أبانوب (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الصور جميلة فعلآ
وصورة سيدنا بعد تعديل سرعة رشم الصليب جميلة جدا 
تسلم يدك وموهبتك... شكرا لك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

رشا أبانوب قال:


> الصور جميلة فعلآ
> وصورة سيدنا بعد تعديل سرعة رشم الصليب جميلة جدا
> تسلم يدك وموهبتك... شكرا لك





​


----------

